# Ativan?



## ChrisCookiemunch (Apr 22, 2012)

So i got ahold of some ativan recently and the first time i took it i had a small (almost) panic attack about 5-10 minutes after taking it. Ive taken xanax and valium and i never had this problem with those meds. Im curious to see if anyone else has had problems with ativan or is it just my anxiety getting the best of me?


----------



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

i have takn ativan few times since ive had thhis dp n they dnt really do nething to me but chill me out usualyy make me really groggy n tired


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisCookiemunch said:


> So i got ahold of some ativan recently and the first time i took it i had a small (almost) panic attack about 5-10 minutes after taking it. Ive taken xanax and valium and i never had this problem with those meds. Im curious to see if anyone else has had problems with ativan or is it just my anxiety getting the best of me?


Although Ativan is a quick pill to activate, it won't in 5 - 10 minutes. Sounds like you might have been a little anxious prior to taking it, or after taking it, not knowing the effects?

I've taken it, it takes about 30 - 40 minutes for me to reach its peak.


----------



## ChrisCookiemunch (Apr 22, 2012)

Well i did forget to mention that the ativan expired in 2008. I was told that benzos last a really long time after the expiration date and they dont ever become toxic, they just lose strength. I guess i was just nervous. Im always nervous about taking medication.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisCookiemunch said:


> Well i did forget to mention that the ativan expired in 2008. I was told that benzos last a really long time after the expiration date and they dont ever become toxic, they just lose strength. I guess i was just nervous. Im always nervous about taking medication.


Correct, just like antibiotics and a lot of other medications for that matter.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think your reaction was from the pill


----------



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like you were nervous then and that affected you. I've taken ativan before and it completely knocks me out mentally/physically.


----------

